# Self-defense & MMA: How to stop this attack? ***Graphic Video***



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

##############WARNING########################

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1...Repeatedly_Stabbing_His_Wife_With_Pocketknife


Very disturbing video of insane Dutch man trying to kill his wife with knife. Not for weak souls.


She survived, and I think the perpetraitor is in jail with a life sentence.



How would you choose to intervene in this situation=?

Head kick/ or try to grapple him, look for an arm/hand lock , choke..?

Edit: forgot the video, I seem to have a very early alzheimer stage beginning


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

No video?


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

_JB_ said:


> No video?


Videolink on there now


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

holy shit he stabbed the **** out of her face. omg.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

If I wasn't carrying at the moment get to my vehicle and stop him by handgun. I think that first guy that was standing there thinking about what to do should've drop kicked him in the face very very hard.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Never seen something so disturbing, and iv'e seen some really f*cked up shit.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

That was strange, those guys at the start had the balls to hit someone stabbing a women in the face but didn't seem to hit him that hard?

It was freaky how the guy looked upset after he gets hit in the face with the stick, gives them this "why did you do that to me look."

Also a guy steals his wallet, talk about fucked up priorities.

And how could you stop it, stomps to the head, perfect set up there, if you had the nuts to interfere.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Nah that's fucked. I'd come from behind him and literally reef his neck and sink a RNC, but instead of putting hooks in for a traditional RNC i'd sprawl to keep distance from the knife and have sort of like a reverse D'arce. he'd be asleep within seconds and she wouldn't be nearly as wounded as she was. yeah either that or straight up boot to the face then pull him up and thai clinch him against a car and just knee his face until his eyes pop out.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

How the hell did she stand up and walk away after that? There must have been a lot of adrenaline pumping, and she was probably in shock.

WTF was going on with the pitterpat headkicks by the guys trying to get him off her?


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a huge boot to the face, nothing technical, literally toes into side of the head. But yeah, the people watching are ******* pussies. He clearly didn't come across as some athletic guy, so just kick him in the head, he isn't going to catch you.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Sometimes i wish that i were in similar situations to this as a bystander and just be able to use every technique i know to beat the living hell out of him.

1 on 1 on the street BJJ is incredibly effective and i know there'd be nobody jumping in for a guy like that, so he's going to sleep and when he wakes up, i'll be laughing from a distance waving his arm in the air.

Maybe i'm the sick one though?


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'd probably start with a soccer kick to the head to disorient him, then depending on his position either a few more soccer kicks or stomps to the head in rapid succession. Then get the knife from him and throw it away. Then try to hold him down in a position where he isn't able to bite, eye gouge or grab my testicles until help arrives, or if possible, get his back and choke him unconscious.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

okay before i start.. i did notice the woman being stabbed violently for quite a while..

but goddamn why cant average guys throw a decent kick. i mean shit, his head is right there. kick his ****ing head! 

but if it were me it would completely depend on whether i had my pistol with me. if i did, run up 4-5 feet away for the head shot. once to put him on the floor, another to make sure he never gets up. 

unarmed i'd do what these fail guys couldnt, and that would be powerful soccer kicks and stomps.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

stiff soccer kick to the face would have halted this situation quickly. a curbstomp followup would have resolved the problem for good.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

What are those idiots trying to accomplish by kicking him that lightly? That dude is ******* CRRRAAAZY. He's so persistent in his little stabs regardless of getting knocked around. He's a man on a mission. 

Anyway you have two options:

1:Soccer kick the face like all of you guys said

or if you kick apparently as hard as a passive 5 year old

2:Armbar him from behind... gotta make sure to break the arm and take the knife away. Youre still not out of water yet because hes got crazy man strength. Hope for back up.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

OK, the consensus seems to be to start of the attack with soccer kicks(with power).

I agree with this guys. Hopefully, most of us can produce a much more effective and quick response to this terrible situation.


----------



## audit (Jul 15, 2010)

Knee to the face and then after he flies backwards or sideways, make sure the knife is out of his hand while he's about to go to sleep and then sink in a RNC to put him to sleep.

I've been in some serious street fights and bar fights where knives where involved and that's how I've always got through them. A good friend of mine was wasted and a guy pulled a knife on him while he was almost asleep from the beating. As soon as he bent down to get the knife from his boot, I landed a knee in his face and kicked the knife away, then locked in a RNC until the police arrived about 1 minute later. Plenty of witness's as well as a video of what happend from start to finish. The police didn't do anything to me except seperate me from that group because they didn't know what they were dealing with.


----------



## audit (Jul 15, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> Sometimes i wish that i were in similar situations to this as a bystander and just be able to use every technique i know to beat the living hell out of him.


It's different when it happens in the street. Mind thinks different, been there and done that.



> 1 on 1 on the street BJJ is incredibly effective and i know there'd be nobody jumping in for a guy like that, so he's going to sleep and when he wakes up, i'll be laughing from a distance waving his arm in the air.
> 
> Maybe i'm the sick one though?


Your not sick at all for thinking that, I've been involved in that shit. Different mind of thinking then in the cage or gym. This is where sparring with my special forces friends over the years has always helped me over the years in these situations. Plus working as a bouncer at a strip joint.


----------



## TakedownKing (Aug 31, 2010)

Damn that video makes me angry. I was standing up here screaming at those guys to kick harder! Can't believe the lack of power in those kicks!

Also amazed at how long it took them to come up with a strategy...there seemed to be at least two guys...one could have easly distracted him while the other kicked him in the head.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Tackle him and go directly for the weapon hand as soon as possible. Bruce Lee once said that the person with a knife is at the disadvantage because he has really only one point of attack, while the person unarmed has many(fists, knees, elbows etc). Obviously the guys one form of attack is deadly but he will be focusing on trying to stab you and not hit you with his off hand for example. So you trying to neutralize the attacking hand should be your top priority.

The thing is in the street everyone waits for someone else to take care of the problem, and only when the others see someone doing something will they jump in to help. The second someone gets control of the situation even for a couple of seconds others will join in and swarm. Trying to restrain him is best IMO because if you succeed for a few seconds others will help join, however if you attack him then it becomes a one on one if your attack didnt daze him enough, and others will most likely not join.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Its pretty clear those guys were scared shitless....I mean they kicked him ( be it weak sauce kicks) And he just kept stabbing......BJJ goes out the window when the guy has a knife....unless you got hella wrist control....You pick something steady I keep a TPX (BaseBall Batt) on the back of my truck and go to work that bat is longer than that knife so tee off and make sure either A) He doesnt live to stab anyone else or B) you beat him till he has the mental compasity of a 1 year old


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

always carry a big gun


----------



## audit (Jul 15, 2010)

While I do have a CCW and always am packing, I've only had to pull out my 1 of 3 that I carry with me once and that's when some punks thought they were going to mug my wife and I when we left the movies. They had knives, When they demanded my wallet, I pulled my .45 out and asked if that's what they wanted. I think they were crapping themselves while running. I'll check with my wife and see if she still has the video on her phone and post it if she still has it. I had her back away to a hallway while I handled it when I saw them come walking up to us.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Crazy shit man


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Soakked said:


> Tackle him and go directly for the weapon hand as soon as possible. Bruce Lee once said that the person with a knife is at the disadvantage because he has really only one point of attack, while the person unarmed has many(fists, knees, elbows etc). Obviously the guys one form of attack is deadly but he will be focusing on trying to stab you and not hit you with his off hand for example. So you trying to neutralize the attacking hand should be your top priority.
> 
> The thing is in the street everyone waits for someone else to take care of the problem, and only when the others see someone doing something will they jump in to help. The second someone gets control of the situation even for a couple of seconds others will join in and swarm. Trying to restrain him is best IMO because if you succeed for a few seconds others will help join, however if you attack him then it becomes a one on one if your attack didnt daze him enough, and others will most likely not join.


oh thats me and ill admit it. if this guy was on his feet with that knife and i didnt have my gun... *shrug* good luck miss. 

its only that he was on the ground that i would quickly engage, being on the ground in a street fight is a death wish.



> While I do have a CCW and always am packing, I've only had to pull out my 1 of 3 that I carry with me once and that's when some punks thought they were going to mug my wife and I when we left the movies. They had knives, When they demanded my wallet, I pulled my .45 out and asked if that's what they wanted. I think they were crapping themselves while running. I'll check with my wife and see if she still has the video on her phone and post it if she still has it. I had her back away to a hallway while I handled it when I saw them come walking up to us.


you carry three guns?!? 

i carry a glock 23.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

carry a 1911 LW operator in summer and HK 45 in winter. when i cant cary either of those and conceal them well enough because of the situation i am in i carry and S&W m&p lightweight revolver. Never had to fire a shot in a self defense situation them the gun and most of the time they run like hell


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> carry a 1911 LW operator in summer and HK 45 in winter. when i cant cary either of those and conceal them well enough because of the situation i am in i carry and S&W m&p lightweight revolver. Never had to fire a shot in a self defense situation them the gun and most of the time they run like hell


woah thats a lot of money in guns. i know that HK is a 1000$ gun and the s/w m/p is like 700$, no idea on the 1911.

i paid 450$ for my 23 used. friend of mine who is a cop was selling it to buy a 17 or a 19, can't remember.


edit: oh the revolver, i was thinking the mp .40 compact. so those two are both 1000$ guns xD


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

xeberus said:


> woah thats a lot of money in guns. i know that HK is a 1000$ gun and the s/w m/p is like 700$, no idea on the 1911.
> 
> i paid 450$ for my 23 used. friend of mine who is a cop was selling it to buy a 17 or a 19, can't remember.
> 
> ...


the M&P revolver was a gift from my parents for my 21st i recently bought the HK 45 for 900. I know a guy that works at a gun shop and he gave me a good deal. LW Campion opperator was a 900 dollar gun but again i got a good deal on it and my dad wanted to get rid of one of his guns so he let me trade one in and i got the gun for around 200 after trade. 

things kinda worked out i love them and they are the best CC guns available IMO


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> the M&P revolver was a gift from my parents for my 21st i recently bought the HK 45 for 900. I know a guy that works at a gun shop and he gave me a good deal. LW Campion opperator was a 900 dollar gun but again i got a good deal on it and my dad wanted to get rid of one of his guns so he let me trade one in and i got the gun for around 200 after trade.
> 
> things kinda worked out i love them and they are the best CC guns available IMO


i dunno man i love my g23. it might be a bit bigger.. but 15+1 .40cal, it never ever jams, its light for its size and accurate. when i carry it i feel like i could take down a plated walrus army.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

xeberus said:


> i dunno man i love my g23. it might be a bit bigger.. but 15+1 .40cal, it never ever jams, its light for its size and accurate. when i carry it i feel like i could take down a plated walrus army.


i like the 45 for self defense because of stopping power. also the recoil is a push instead of a snap which helps with the accuracy of my double taps. HK45 is just as reliable as a glocks are. 1911 can jam at time bout that is mainly for not cleaning it or you have a bad mag. the only time my 1911 jammed was because i was using some el cheapo mag. I only us Wilson combat mags and it never jams. The M&P is the perfect size to fit in you pocket. if you go somewhere that you will have to wear real light cloths or dont have a belt the M&P is perfect because it fits in your pocket with a pocket holster.

the G26 is a great gun though and i would have no problem carrying it.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I watched about 30 seconds of that then turned it off.

first off I would have actually kicked so he would notice it at least a little bit, if that did nothing, give him an uppercut to the eye with the end of my thumb sticking out a bit so it gouges his eye, do that a few times and I'm sure his priorities would change.

That or just run at him balls to the wall as fast as I could and knee him in the face.

Could also take off my shirt, wrap it around his neck from behind and try to drag him off, at least it would give the woman time to get away. (Although I probably wouldn't think of something like this in the heat of the moment.)


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

.45 to the head and that would end the situation immediately.


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

i would get the axe out of my car and split his head in two!

If my car would be too far away id get my knife i carry around with me out an cut his throat!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

With that many people around I am diving on the arm with the knife knowing full well the that pussies still love to play the hero so once your in control of the arm with the knife everybody will pile on him guaranteeing that your not gonna have to worry about him getting a hold of you.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

You basically said what I said but more bluntly :thumb02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I understand some peoples fight or flight instincts are different, but come on. His head was just sitting there, and they did some fruity pat to his shoulder? Just take a few run up steps, and kick his nose to the next block.

Aside from that, Pull out said gun, aim in a direction with no bystanders behind, slightly aimed toward the ground, and blow his brain on the sidewalk D:. But oh wait, that country probably makes it illegal to protect yourself with a gun, so you can watch people get stabbed to death.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soccer kick from behind, to the back of the head.

That would probably give him severre brain damage for the rest of his life, maybe even kill him, but in this case, i could live with that easily.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Head kick (like the bystanders were attempting, to no effect) then liva shot.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Brutally loaded soccerkick to the jaw, followed by a couple of stomps.
Or if i have my car anywhere near, baseballbat to the top of the head should do it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

What on earth gives you guys the idea this is a genuine vid?

Bah... it looked like a set up to me. The way those guys are kicking him is exactly the way my buddies would kick me if I was setting up a fake snuff video. Rubbish.

If people were genuinely witness to this dude stabbing his missus, that would have been disturbing enough to get the witnesses freaked out and full of adrenaline. To then kick him like that?... I call bullshit.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> What on earth gives you guys the idea this is a genuine vid?
> 
> Bah... it looked like a set up to me. The way those guys are kicking him is exactly the way my buddies would kick me if I was setting up a fake snuff video. Rubbish.
> 
> If people were genuinely witness to this dude stabbing his missus, that would have been disturbing enough to get the witnesses freaked out and full of adrenaline. To then kick him like that?... I call bullshit.


This is very real, sadly. I think most people are shocked by the passiveness of the by standers, but it very real.


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

Soccer kicking his head off his shoulders Shogun pride style would have been a a good start. Then get the knife away by stomping and kicking his hand. Then get his back or mount and restrain him making sure he dose not try to reach for a hidden weapon. If he did try to get away choke him out. Anyone with a little Mauy Thai and BJJ training could do that.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

fullcontact said:


> This is very real, sadly. I think most people are shocked by the passiveness of the by standers, but it very real.


I know you might be right, but I would rather believe its fake anyway thanks. What kind of sick f*uck stands there recording something like that anyway? Thats the most ridiculous part of it all. If it is real, is the camera man/woman enjoying it or something? He/she must be, because any sane person would find it kinda difficult to focus a fecking camcorder on that shit for 3 minutes.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> I know you might be right, but I would rather believe its fake anyway thanks. What kind of sick f*uck stands there recording something like that anyway? Thats the most ridiculous part of it all. If it is real, is the camera man/woman enjoying it or something? He/she must be, because any sane person would find it kinda difficult to focus a fecking camcorder on that shit for 3 minutes.


I know. It's unbelievable. I think they would have been too scared to intervene properly.

A good thing about the video, is it can be easily used as evidence in court.


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

*Crazy*

"How to stop this attack?" as if MMA moves were the secret made me laugh out loud. First instinct would be to just mash this guy, headkick like was said or something as vicious as possible... Also, dont hang with lunatics. CRAZY!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

That was GRAPHIC. There is no telling how you would react if it unfolded right in front of you.


----------

